# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Πίνακας με ρελέδες

## colt3003

Χαιρετώ την παρέα 
πολεμάω τις τελευταίες μέρες να εγκαταστήσω μια κεντρική θέρμανση στο σπίτι μου (μη μας φάνε και τα κρύα) αλλά με τις τιμές που έχουν τα χάλκινα και μπρούτζινα εξαρτήματα έχω βελάξει (οικονομικά) κια ώς εκ τούτου προσπαθώ να κάνω οικονομία όπου μπορώ. Μου είπε λοιπον ο υδραυλικός για έναν πίνακα που θα παίρνει εντολές απο το θερμοστάτη χώρου και τους θερμοστάτες που είναι πάνω στο λέβητα και αντίστοιχα θα ξεκινάει η θα σταματάει τους κυκλοφορητές. Αυτό το πράμα λέει γίνετια με ρελέδες και πάει περίπου 100 ευρά. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να το κατέχει κανείς το θέμα και να έχει κανένα σχέδιο ?? Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## djsadim

Αυτός ο πίνακας είναι όταν έχεις πάνω από 1 διαμερίσματα   ή ορόφους  (αυτονομίας) για να ελέγχεις τους χώρους διαμέρισμα ,ορόφους ανεξάρτητα. Προϋπόθεση να έχεις ανεξάρτητες υδραυλικές εγκαταστάσεις με κάθε εγκατάσταση να έχει την δική του ηλεκτροβάνα. Αν έχεις έναν θερμοστάτη χώρου και έχεις ενιαία εγκατάσταση δεν χιάζεσαι  πίνακα αυτονομίας .

----------


## Radiometer

Μιας που διάβασα αυτό το θέμα, έχω πρόβλημα με τον συγκεκριμένο πινάκα από τον λέβητα που ελέγχει 3 βάνες,
είπα να βάλω σε λειτουργία τον λέβητα για πρώτη φορά μετά το καλοκαίρι αλλά δεν μπόρεσα. 
Οταν δώσει εντολή ο θερμοστάτης ο πινάκας που έχει πάνω τους μετρητές κάνει έναν περίεργο θόρυβο σαν να είναι  "ξεχαρβαλωμένο" και με αποτέλεσμα να μην δίνη εντολή στον καυστήρα για να ανάψει, και επίσης μου έχει ρίξει κάνα 2 φορές την ασφάλεια του πινάκα

καμιά ιδέα για το τι μπορεί να είναι , που να δω,  δεν έχω ιδεα   :Σκέψη:   :Confused:   (έχουν αρχίσει και τα κρύα)

----------


## colt3003

@ djsadim:  Θανάση ακριβώς αυτή είναι η δουλειά του απλά εγώ αντί να έχω 3 ορόφους έχω σπάσει το σπίτι σε 3 ζώνες προκειμένου να μη θερμαίνω χώρους που δεν επισκέπτομαι, οπότε πάλι καταλήγω στην ανάγκη χρήσης του πίνακα.

----------


## NIKPAPAZOGLOU

Γιαννη δες αν εχεις πρωτα χαλαρες συνδεσεις.το ρελε που βουιζει ισως να θελει καθαρισμα(σκονες στον πυρηνα του).δεν εχεις καλο ουδετερο....μετρα τις τασεις σου.

----------


## NIKPAPAZOGLOU

Σπυρο ειπες οτι εχεις 3 ζωνες,εχεις και 3 θερμοστατες?αν οχι τοτε γιατι να το βαλεις? κλεισε τις βανες απο τα σωματα.

----------


## JOUN

> και επίσης μου έχει ρίξει κάνα 2 φορές την ασφάλεια του πινάκα
> 
> καμιά ιδέα για το τι μπορεί να είναι , που να δω,  δεν έχω ιδεα     (έχουν αρχίσει και τα κρύα)



Υπαρχει μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενη καποια διοδος,ελεγξε τες.

----------


## Radiometer

> Υπαρχει μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενη καποια διοδος,ελεγξε τες.



τελικά ο μετασχηματιστής στον καυστήρα έγινε κομμάτια, έσπασε

----------


## mike_gr

Σπυρο οπως σου λεει και ο Θανασης αν εχεις ηλεκτροβανες δεν χρειαζεσαι το πινακα

----------


## colt3003

Καλησπέρες και χρόνια πολλά 
τελικά την αγορά του πίνακα δεν τη γλίτωσα... και πάλι αυτό που θέλω δεν το πετυχαίνω στο 100% και αυτό γιατί δεν βρέθηκε πίνακας που να καλύπτει ακριβώς την περίπτωσή μου αλλά τυποποιημένη λύση. Τι εννοώ:
στο σπίτι υπάρχουν τα εξής:
1. λέβητας και καυστήρας πετρελαίου (η κλασσική λύση που έχει η πλειοψηφία των σπιτιών)
2. τζάκι με ενσωματωμένους αυλούς που κυκλοφορεί νερό με δικό του θερμοστάτη που δίνει μια εντολή όταν το νερό φτάσει σε επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία
3. δυο θερμοστάτες για 2 διαφορετικές ζώνες οι οποίες αποτελούνται απο 3 και 5 σώματα αντίστοιχα.
4. δυο κυκλοφορητές 
5, μια τρίοδη βάνα ανάμιξης

τα ζητούμενα ήταν:
α) δίνοντας εντολή σε οποιονδήποτε απο τους δυο θερμοστάτες (ή και στους 2 ταυτόχρονα) να κυκλοφορεί ζεστο νερό που να προέρχεται είτε απο τον λέβητα του πετρελαίου είτε απο ο τζάκι
β) το νερό απο το τζακι να κάνει προθέρμανση το νερό που βρίσκεται μέσα στον λέβητα.
γ) σε περίπτωση που δίνεται εντολή για τον λέβητα αυτό το νερό να μην περνάει απο το τζακι και να χάνει θερμότητα τσάμπα (όταν π.χ. δεν είναι αναμμενο).

τελικά το μόνο που δεν πέτυχα είναι να δίνω εντολή σε όποια απο τις 2 ζώνες θέλω, απο το τζάκι παρα μόνο σε μία συνεχόμενα και με δεύτερη εντολή να παίρνει και η δευτερη ζώνη ΧΩΡΙΣ ΟΜΩΣ να μπορώ να σταματήσω την πρώτη.

Το γιατί δεν το πολυθυμάμαι καθώς έχουν περάσει και 2 χρόνια αλλά είχε να κάνει με αδυναμία του πίνακα να δεχτεί 2 ανεξάρτητες εντολές απο 3 θερμοστάτες. το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι ο θερμοστάτης που ελέγχει τη θερμοκρασία στο νερό που βρίσκεται στο τζάκι δίνει την εντολή στην ηλεκτροβάνα να περάσει την επιστροφή του νερού απο τον λέβητα πρίν ξαναμπεί στο τζάκι για να ξαναζεσταθεί ... 
μύλος ε ?   :Σκέψη:

----------


## tenelec

Καλησπέρα και ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ.

Σπύρο αν θες να σε βοηθήσω και εγώ, με τα λίγα που ξέρω.

Σκέφθηκες να κατασκευάσεις εσύ όλον τον έλεγχο ;

Θα ήθελα να κάνεις ένα σχέδιο της εγκατάστασής σου που έχεις.
Φτοιάξε το με την ζωγραφική.

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ σε όλους και καλά.

----------


## fpolitis

Καλημέρα σε όλους και χρόνια πολλά,
Σπύρο, μπορείς να εφαρμόσεις συνθήκες σε ένα PLC της MOELLER, της σειράς easy-Soft, (αυτό το πρόγραμμα έχω για προγραμματισμό, της συγκεκριμένης μάρκας), το οποίο μπορεί να σου ελένχει 2 αναλογικές (θερμοκρασίες) και από 6 εως 16 ψηφιακές εισόδους (για συνθήκες) και έχει 6 έως 12 (εαν θυμάμαι καλά) εξόδους (από αυτές μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τις 2 ως αναλογικές, σε καποια μοντέλα)
Μπορείς να προγραμματίσεις όποια συνθήκη θέλεις (ή να βοηθήσω εαν θέλεις), στο πως και πότε θα ενεργοποιείται και υπό ποιές συνθήκες.
Απλώς ξεφορτώνεσαι τα πάντα, εκτός από τα ρελέ οδήγησης των βανών και ότι άλλο έχει εντολή κίνησης (κυκλοφορητής, έναυση καυστήρα, κτλπ), τα οποία είναι καλό να μείνουν με ενδιάμεσο από PLC και τελικό αποδέκτη με ένα ρελέ, για λόγους προστασίας του PLC (κάψιμο επαφών).

ένα σχέδιο θα χρειαστεί για τα σημεία ελέγχου (και τύπος επαφών, ΟΝ/OFF, analog, κλπ) και εντολών (βάνες, μποιλερ κλπ και τύπος αυτών για την εκκίνηση τους), μονοφασικό, τριφασικό, ξηρή εντολή, εντολή τάσης κλπ.

φιλικά 
Φπολιτης

----------


## Nemmesis

καλα αν θελουμε και plc για εναν πινακα θερμανσης τοτε p4 στα 3ghz με 2gb ram εχουμε για ενα ανσανσερ... επισης τι αναλογικες εισοδους εξοδους λες?
ο ανθρωπος εχει δυσκολια στο να δει τι μπορει να γινει με απλα ρελε και εσυ βαζεις και προγραμματισμο μεσα?
ολο και ολο 3 θερμοστατες ειναι που ο καθενας δινει την εντολη στην ηλεκτροβανα του και οι 3ηλεκτροβανες δινουν την εντολη τους σε ενα ρελε που ελενχει τον κυκλωφοριτη...

----------


## Nemmesis

> Καλησπέρες και χρόνια πολλά 
> τελικά την αγορά του πίνακα δεν τη γλίτωσα... και πάλι αυτό που θέλω δεν το πετυχαίνω στο 100% και αυτό γιατί δεν βρέθηκε πίνακας που να καλύπτει ακριβώς την περίπτωσή μου αλλά τυποποιημένη λύση. Τι εννοώ:
> στο σπίτι υπάρχουν τα εξής:
> 1. λέβητας και καυστήρας πετρελαίου (η κλασσική λύση που έχει η πλειοψηφία των σπιτιών)
> 2. τζάκι με ενσωματωμένους αυλούς που κυκλοφορεί νερό με δικό του θερμοστάτη που δίνει μια εντολή όταν το νερό φτάσει σε επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία
> 3. δυο θερμοστάτες για 2 διαφορετικές ζώνες οι οποίες αποτελούνται απο 3 και 5 σώματα αντίστοιχα.
> 4. δυο κυκλοφορητές 
> 5, μια τρίοδη βάνα ανάμιξης
> 
> ...



τα μπερδευεις πολυ τα πραγματα... τριοδη βανα που λες τελικα βρηκες?? πιο ευκολα θα το εκανες με 2 απλες... και ο θερμοσταστη του τσακιου θα ελενχε αυτες τις 2 χωρις να παιδευεσε με πινακες... στην μια κατασταση του θερμοστατη θα εβαζες την ηλεκτροβανα του bypass του τζακιου και στην αλλη την ηλεκτροβανα εισοδου του τζακιου... τωρα για τα αλλα περι αδυναμιας του πινακα εχω να πω μονο για την αδυναμια του ηλεκτρολογου  :Smile: 

Χρονια Πολλα
Παναγιωτης

----------


## fpolitis

Καλημέρα Παναγιώτη & Χρόνια πολλά,
Ακριβώς,  τα PLC έχουν και αναλογική είσοδο και κάποια και αναλογική έξοδο.
Οπότε, θα σε παρακαλούσα να σκεφτείς πριν κάνεις κριτική ή σχολια που, τελικά γυρνούν εις βάρος σου, λες σιγά μη βάλουμε PLC απο την άλλη δεν φαίνεται να ξέρεις τι μπορεί να προσφέρει ενα PLC.
Πρώτο γιατί δεν είσαι ενήμερος επί του θέματος και δεύτερο γιατί προτέχεις για κάτι που, φαίνεται, ότι δεν κατέχεις, προς το παρόν. Υπομονή, όταν τελειώσεις και τη σχολή, φαντάζομαι ηλεκτρολόγος ή ψυκτικός.
Μια και σνομπάρεις τα PLC, προς πληροφόρηση σου, εαν ασχοληθείς με ψυκτικά, θα σου χρειαστούν, ειδικά σε μεγάλες μονάδες.
Ο Σπύρος θέλει κάποιες συνθήκες να επαληθεύνται και να λειτουγεί υπό κάποιες συνθήκες που εκείνος κρίνει για το πως θα συμπεριφέρεται η εγκατάσταση του. Οταν λοιπόν, θέλεις κάτι τέτοιο, έχεις 2 λύσεις.
Α) κάνεις ένα σχέδιο με ρελέδες, με κάποιο κόστος ΧΧΧ, διότι θα χρειαστείς, χρονικά (time relay DELAY ON & DELAY OFF), θα χρειαστείς ρελέ κίνησης, ρελέ ελένχου ( οκτάλ ή εντεκάλ ) για να μπλοκάρεις κάποια άλλα ρελε να ξεκινούν ή να σταματούν, κλπ.
Η εκκίνηση ενός μπόιλερ, δεν είναι βάλτο μπροστά και τελειώσαμε, αλλά μια σειρά ενεργειών που πρέπει να τηρηθούν ώστε να έχουμε τη βέλτιστη απόδοση και οικονομία από άποψη κατανάλωσης ρεύματος, καύσιμου, ξύλα.
για να μη συζητήσουμε για την ασφάλεια του καζανιού (μπόιλερ), άλλες τόσες διατάξεις.
B) Βάζεις PLC και καταργείς από 80% έως 100% τα κυκλώματα (ρελε ανωτέρω) των ελένχων συνθηκών και εντολών κίνησης. Θερμαστάτες, βάνες (είτε τρίοδες ή τετράιοδες, και κυκλοφορητές τις δατηρείς.

Οπότε, ψάξε λίγο πριν απαντήσεις ή σχολιάσεις, τουλάχιστον να ξέρεις για τι συζητάμε. Δες επίσης τι αφορά και τι χρειάζεται ένα κύκλωμα θέρμασης, πριν καν σχολιάσεις. Το θέμα είναι και η ασφάλεια του χειριστή/καταναλωτή από τυχόν ατύχημα λόγω ελειπής ασφάλειας/σχεδιασμού και η δισλειτουργία του συστήματος ( και αφορά τα πάντα) να προκληθεί κάποιος τραυματισμος, το λεγόμενο "Fail Safe", δηλαδή κάτι παθαίνει το σύστημα, μπλοκάρει τη λειτουργία του και το κοινωποιεί στο χειριστή.

Τώρα μπορείς να μη κάνεις τίποτα από τα ανωτέρω και να πεις ¨δεν βαριέσαι, σε μένα θα τύχει" και να τα ενώσεις όλα μαζί, όπωε λάχει, και το αποτέλσμα θα είναι το ίδιο "θα δουλέψει".

Ανωτέρω είναι καλοπροαίρετα και τουλάχιστον μετά από 25 χρόνια στο χώρο του αυτοματισμού, θα επέλεγα πως και τι θα απαντούσα σε κάποιον που μπορεί κάτι να έχει να πει στο χώρο αυτό.

Σπύρο, συγγνώμη για τα ανωτέρω, αλλά εαν σε ενδιαφέρει η λύση PLC, το θεωρώ πιο λογικό από όλα, ως προς τη λύση που επιδιώκης, διότι μπορεί να προγραμματιστεί και να εγκατασταθεί χωρίς την άμμεση επίσκεψη κάποιου "ειδικού", αλλά από σένα μόνο και εφόσον τα καταφέρνεις με καλώδια.
Ειδάλως μπορείς να φωνάξεις κάποιον, (συγγνώμη δεν γνωρίζω τι επαγγελμα κάνεις) να στο εγκαταστήσει.
Το μόνο που χρειάζεται από την μεριά σου είναι η διάταξη της υπάρχουσας εγκατάστασης (καλώδια σε ποιο χώρο βρίσκονται και που καταλήγουν, τάσεις λειτουργίας των αντλιών, κτλπ)

Φιλικά προς όλους και όχι διάθεση να θίξω κάποιον, αλλά να μπούν κάποια πράγματα στη θέση τους.

Θεωρώ ότι ο χώρος αυτός είναι για ανταλλαγή απόψεων και ιδεών και όχι κριτικής/σχολίων και επιθέσεων έμμεσων ή άμμεσων. Δεν θα είχε νόημα ειδάλως, εαν δεν μπορούμε να δεχτούμε απόψεις άλλων, να υπάρχει το αυτό το forum. Ο καθένας έχει το δικαίωμα να έχει την άποψη του και να την εκφράζει ελεύθερα, αλλά δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να σχολιάζει (δισμενός) κάτι που δεν το κατέχει ή έχει ελλείψεις επί του θέματος που σχολιάζει.

Επίσης, ένα παλιό PC (8086, 8088, P1) θα έκανε τη δουλειά αυτή που συζητάμε, αλλά πάει πιο μακριά η βαλίτσα και ανάγει στο σκεπτικό, ότι μπορεί να γίνει και αυτό και ας το δοκιμάσουμε, το οποίο δεν είναι το ζητούμενο του φίλου Σπύρου

Όπως και να έχει 
Χρόνια Πολλά και ευτυχισμένος ο Νέος Χρόνος, με υγεία και χαρά και επαγγελματική ευημερία για όλους

Φιλικά
Φώτης

----------


## Nemmesis

> Καλημέρα Παναγιώτη & Χρόνια πολλά,
> Ακριβώς,  τα PLC έχουν και αναλογική είσοδο και κάποια και αναλογική έξοδο.
> Οπότε, θα σε παρακαλούσα να σκεφτείς πριν κάνεις κριτική ή σχολια που, τελικά γυρνούν εις βάρος σου, λες σιγά μη βάλουμε PLC απο την άλλη δεν φαίνεται να ξέρεις τι μπορεί να προσφέρει ενα PLC.
> Πρώτο γιατί δεν είσαι ενήμερος επί του θέματος και δεύτερο γιατί προτέχεις για κάτι που, φαίνεται, ότι δεν κατέχεις, προς το παρόν. Υπομονή, όταν τελειώσεις και τη σχολή, φαντάζομαι ηλεκτρολόγος ή ψυκτικός.
> Μια και σνομπάρεις τα PLC, προς πληροφόρηση σου, εαν ασχοληθείς με ψυκτικά, θα σου χρειαστούν, ειδικά σε μεγάλες μονάδες.
> Ο Σπύρος θέλει κάποιες συνθήκες να επαληθεύνται και να λειτουγεί υπό κάποιες συνθήκες που εκείνος κρίνει για το πως θα συμπεριφέρεται η εγκατάσταση του. Οταν λοιπόν, θέλεις κάτι τέτοιο, έχεις 2 λύσεις.
> Α) κάνεις ένα σχέδιο με ρελέδες, με κάποιο κόστος ΧΧΧ, διότι θα χρειαστείς, χρονικά (time relay DELAY ON & DELAY OFF), θα χρειαστείς ρελέ κίνησης, ρελέ ελένχου ( οκτάλ ή εντεκάλ ) για να μπλοκάρεις κάποια άλλα ρελε να ξεκινούν ή να σταματούν, κλπ.
> Η εκκίνηση ενός μπόιλερ, δεν είναι βάλτο μπροστά και τελειώσαμε, αλλά μια σειρά ενεργειών που πρέπει να τηρηθούν ώστε να έχουμε τη βέλτιστη απόδοση και οικονομία από άποψη κατανάλωσης ρεύματος, καύσιμου, ξύλα.
> για να μη συζητήσουμε για την ασφάλεια του καζανιού (μπόιλερ), άλλες τόσες διατάξεις.
> ...



το δικο μου σχολιο γιατι το θεωρεις επιθετικο??? οσο για την γνωσεις μου σου λεω οτι δεν εχω ασχοληθει πανο απο 10ωρες σε plc, αλλα ξερω απο pic πανο απο 2χρονια... οπου εκει το Plc φεναιτε χοντροδουλεια... 
λες "...και κάνεις ένα σχέδιο με ρελέδες, με κάποιο κόστος ΧΧΧ, διότι θα χρειαστείς, χρονικά (time relay DELAY ON & DELAY OFF), θα χρειαστείς ρελέ κίνησης, ρελέ ελένχου ( οκτάλ ή εντεκάλ ) για να μπλοκάρεις κάποια άλλα ρελε να ξεκινούν ή να σταματούν, κλπ...." μαλλον τα μπλεκεις πολυ τα πραγματα.... αυτο που εξηγεις ειναι απλα overkill... για μια μυγα θες μπαζουκα... 
απο ολα οσα λες να σου πω εγω... την αναλογηκη εισοδο την να την κανεις???? θα φτιαξεις με το plc θερμοστατη? αυτους τους θερμοστατες που εχει θα τους πεταξει? τοσα χρονια τοσοι πινακες φτιαχνωτε με ρελε και εσυ μας το παρουσιαζεις σαν καμια επιστημη... μιλας για "fail safe" 
εγω δεν ειπα οτι ειναι λαθος ο τροπος σου... ουτε οτι δεν γινεται με pc... απλα ειναι overkill... και εγω μπορω να σου κανω να αναβει το φως μεσο ιντερνετ αλλα ποιο το νοημα?

Χρονια πολλα
Παναγιωτης

υγ. χωρις να μιλαω για εσενα προσωπικα μια και εγω δεν ξερω τις γνωσεις αρα ουτε θα μιλησω για αυτες οπως εκανες εσυ για τις δικες μου, ξερω πολλους plcαδες που δεν ξερουν να συνδεσουν ενα αλερετουρ και χαιροντε οταν με μια απλη συνθηκη σε pcl το καταφερνουν...!!!

----------


## fpolitis

Παναγιώτη Καλησπέρα,
Το αρχικό θέμα είναι ή ήταν

*"α) δίνοντας εντολή σε οποιονδήποτε απο τους δυο θερμοστάτες (ή και στους 2 ταυτόχρονα) να κυκλοφορεί ζεστο νερό που να προέρχεται είτε απο τον λέβητα του πετρελαίου είτε απο ο τζάκι
β) το νερό απο το τζακι να κάνει προθέρμανση το νερό που βρίσκεται μέσα στον λέβητα.
γ) σε περίπτωση που δίνεται εντολή για τον λέβητα αυτό το νερό να μην περνάει απο το τζακι και να χάνει θερμότητα τσάμπα (όταν π.χ. δεν είναι αναμμενο).

τελικά το μόνο που δεν πέτυχα είναι να δίνω εντολή σε όποια απο τις 2 ζώνες θέλω, απο το τζάκι παρα μόνο σε μία συνεχόμενα και με δεύτερη εντολή να παίρνει και η δευτερη ζώνη ΧΩΡΙΣ ΟΜΩΣ να μπορώ να σταματήσω την πρώτη."* 

Οπότε η λύση είναι με PLC, εαν το έκανα εγώ, θα το έκανα με PLC.
Λόγοι απλοί, 
α) Κόστος μετατροπής
β) χρόνος απασχόλησης
γ) Ευκολία προγραμματισμου, ειδάλως θα έπρεπε να κάτσω στο autocad ή στο χέρι να το σχεδιάσω, για να κάνει αυτό που ζητάει.
δ) επιστροφές καλωδίων ή πρόσθετων για να τις επιβεβαίωσεις και έναρξη επόμενης διεργασίας.
ε) επειδή κάποιες φορές, "κάτι δεν πήγε καλά" μικρό μετατροπές στις καλωδιώσεις/σχεδιασμό, εξτρα χρόνο για τη μετατροπή.

Τώρα βάλε τα ανωτέρω να τα κάνει κάποιος που δεν το πολυ καταλαβαίνει ή και που δεν είναι δική του ιδέα, τα το υλοποιήσει, έχουμε προβληματάκι.

Για αυτό πρότεινα PLC, μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε όλοι και δεν είμαι PLCάκιας, απλώς χρησιμοποιώ ότι μπορεί να ευκολύνει τη "ζωή μου".
Έχεις δίκιο ότι πολύ PLCάκηδες δεν μπορούν να ενώσουν ενα αλερετούρ, αλλά μη ξεχνάς ότι σε μια σοβαρή εγκατάσταση, και δεν μιλάω για ένα σπίτι ή διαμέρισμα, θα προτιμούσα ρελέ καστάνιας και όχι αλερετούρ.
Πλεονεκτήματα πολλά και επεκτασιμότηα μεγάλη ανα πάσα στιγμή, που είμαι σίγουρος ότι γνωρίζεις.
Εφόσον διαθέτεις καλύτερα υλικά γιατί να μη τα χρησιμοποιείς και παραμένεις στο παλιο υλικό. Σκέψου πόσα καλώδια χρειάζεσαι για τα αλερετουρ και τι διαδρομές καλωδίων πρέπει να εγκατασταθεί και ειδικά εαν πρέπει να βάλεις και ενδιάμεσο αλερετουρ. Ξαφνικά έχεις και τον ιδιοκτήτη να σου λέει ότι θέλω να τα ελεγχω όλα τα φώτα την ώρα που βγαίνω από το σπιτι για να τα σβήσω και να μη γυρνάω πίσω και από δωμάτιο σε δωμάτιο να τα σβήνω. Αντε βγάλε άκρη.
Όπως και να έχει, με το ζητούμενο συνθηκών που ζητήθηκε πριν, άποψη μου είναι PLC εφόσον μπορώ άνα πάσα στιγμή να αλλάξω το πρόγραμμα σε κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτό που αρχικά θα είχα φανταστεί.

Εμπορικά θα έλεγα ότι η άποψη 3 καλώδια, 2 βάνες και διάφορες θερμοστάτες είναι η λύση και ας μη ζητάει πολλά ο πελάτης.

Άποψη είναι και αυτή, αλλά δεν συμφωνώ, δεν θέλω μπαζούκας για κουνούπι, αλλά τηλεχειριστήριο για κουνούπι και να κάνει ότι θέλω και όποτε θέλω. Τι σημαίνει αυτό, εμπορικά δείχνεις μια άλλη ποιότητα στο πελάτη, όταν θα χρειαστεί κάτι, θα πρέπει να σε φωνάξει (εφόσον έχεις κάνει μια καλή πελατειακή σχέση), και φυσικά δεν είσαι ένας ηλεκτρολόγος της πιάτσας, αλλά επιλέγεις να παρέχεις κάτι καλύτερο. Αυτό όμως που επιτυνχανεται τελικά είναι "οικονομία" στην εγκατάσταση, τουλάχιστον από άποψη καλωδίων ελέγχου (διακόπτες φωτισμού, πριζών, κατανομή φορτίων, σε περιπτώσεις που κάποιος έχει μικρή παροχή και πολλές συσκευές ισχύος που δεν πρέπει να ενεργοποιηθούν όλες μαζί).


Ξεκαθαρίζω ότι δεν είμαι στο χώρο της δόμησης, αλλά στο χώρο της Ναυτιλίας, για αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων. Είμαι στο χώρο του μηχανοστασίου, όπου έχουμε, παραγωγή ρεύματος (γεννήτριες), Γενικό πίνακα και ασφαλιστικές διατάξεις αυτού, παρακολούθηση και έλεγχο μηχανοστασίου (Monitoring & control), εκκινητές, ασφαλιστικές διατάξεις κύριας μηχανής και γενικά ηλεκτονικά & ηλεκτρολογικά Πλοίου εκτός από Γέφυρας ( Radar, VHF, δορυφορικές επικοινωνίες & ασυρμάτου)

Αλλά έχω διαβάσει αρκετά για εγκατστάσεις στεριάς και η αρχή για ένα μπόιλερ είναι σχεδόν ίδια, με πιο αυστηρό κανονισμό του πλοίου.

Δεν ξέρω εαν είναι πιό πολύπλοκη η δικιά μου σκεψη, αλλά προσωπικά τη θεωρώ τη πιο απλή.

Απο περιέργεια τελικά τι σπουδάζεις Ηλ ή Υδ?

Φιλικά 
Φώτης

Υποψιάζομαι ότι σπουδάζεις Ηλεκτρολόγος, από αυτά που ανέφερες.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Φιλικά 
> Φώτης
> 
> Υποψιάζομαι ότι σπουδάζεις Ηλεκτρολόγος, από αυτά που ανέφερες.




μπα... τπτ απο τα 2... Γεωτεχνολογιας και Περιβαλλοντος... στο τεϊ οι ηλεκτρολογοι που ειναι στο πτυχιο δεν γνωριζουν ουτε τα μισα απο οσα ξερω... εδω και 2χρονια δουλευω σε ψυκτικο blue dealer της Daikin αν σου λεει κατι... το αλε ρετουρ αν σου ελεγε οτι θελει του κλασικους διακοπτες και οχι μπουτον (σαν αυτους που εχουμε στα κουδουνια) τι θα ελεγες? 
καταλαβενω την κλιση σου προς το εξυπνο σπιτι... αλλα στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση δεν εχει κανενα νοημα το plc... αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι οτι για 5 ηλεκτροβανες 4θερμοστατες και εναν κυκλοφωριτη θελεις να κατσεις στο autocad  και να σπαταλισεις χρονο οπως λες... ισως ομως και να κανω λαθος λογο του εσυ απλα εχεις παρει αυτη την νωοτροπια απο την δουλεια οπου εκει αναγκαστικα απλα και μονο την εκτασης των ηλεκτρολογικων εγκαταστασεων χρειαζετε το χαρτι... επισης ειπες για το κοστος... ποσο εχει ενα plc και ποσο 3ρελε? επισης απο οσο ξερω και τον προγραμματισμο plc δεν τον εχουν και σε λογικες τιμες... αρα τι πραγματικα συμφερει τον πελατι? με το plc οπως ειπες απλα κλειδωνεις τον πελατη να σε ξαναπαρει γιατι αλλος ηλεκτρολογος δεν θα ασχολιθει εκτος απο τα βασικα...

----------


## xrhstosmp

φιλοι καλησπερα και χρονια σας πολλα  :Rolleyes: .
θα ειμαι εντελως οφτοπικ σε αυτο το ποστ μου και γι'αυτο ζηταω συγνωμη εκ των προτερων...
φιλε nemmesis γραφεις: "επισης ειπες για το κοστος... ποσο εχει ενα plc και ποσο 3ρελε? επισης απο οσο ξερω και τον προγραμματισμο plc δεν τον εχουν και σε λογικες τιμες... αρα τι πραγματικα συμφερει τον πελατι? "
ενας εγκαταστατης δεν πουλαει ουτε plc ουτε 3 ρελαι φορτιου με καμοια 10αρια βοηθητικα τυπου λυγνιας. πουλαει ενα συνολο εγκαταστασης (τη μελετη ,τον πινακα,την εγκατασταση, τον ελεγχο,τη διορθωση και την υποστηριξη (ξερεις ποσες φορες εχουμε παει πισω και εχουμε χασει εργασιμες μερες λογω...αστοχιας υλικου ακομα και των πιο ακριβων υλικων?) και εν πασει περιπτωση την ευθυνη της καλης λειτουργιας της εγκαταστασης. στην αθηνα δεν εχω ασχοληθει με εγκατασταση λεβητοστασιων (ασχολουνται αποκλειστικα οι "καυστηρατζιδες")ομως ξερω να κανω τετοια διοτι ασχοληθικα σε επαρχιακη πολη.
νομιζεις θα στοιχισει πιο φθηνα μια συμβατικη εγκατασταση επειδη "τα ρελαι" ειναι πιο φθηνα απο 1 plc? σε μια τοσο εξειδεικευμενη εγκατασταση οπως η δικια σου το συμβατικο υλικο ειναι πιο φθηνο οντως αλλα το να κατασκευασει καποιος επαγγελματιας τον πινακα χρειαζεται μια μελετη η οποια χρειαζεται καποιον χρονο. κανεις λογικος επαγγελματιας πιστεψε με  δεν κανει δωρο τον χρονο. 2-3 ρελαι φορτιου ειναι πιο ευκολο να κανει δωρο :Rolleyes: . απο την αλλη λες οτι ο προγραμματισμος plc δεν ειναι σε λογικη τιμη... πια ειναι η λογικη τιμη?10 ευρω ισως?μαλλον πρεπει να του δωσεις και κατι να φαει :Crying:  με τετοια τιμη. τωρα αν εσυ εχεις τις δυνατοτητες και μπορεις να πειραματιστεις με ρελαι και τελικα να καταφερεις να φτιαξεις το συστημα να δουλευει με συμβατικο αυτοματισμο στον ελευθερο χρονο σου ευγε και μπραβο ομως καποιος επαγγελματιας πρεπει να πληρωθει...

φιλικα Χρηστος.

----------


## colt3003

καλησπέρα και χρονια πολλά  !!!
δυστυχώς fpolitis δεν έχω ιδέα απο προγραμματισμο PLC με του pic τώρα (στα γεράματα) προσπαθώ να καταλάβω πως παίζουν αλλά να φτιάξω την εγκατάστασή μου σε πρόγραμμα μου φαίνεται τελείως βουνό. Ακομα και με πύλες πρέπει να γίνεται αλλά είναι πολλά τα χρόνια.... 
για να βοηθήσω στην έρευνα επισυνάπτω ένα τελειως πρόχειρο σχέδιο που έκανα στο visio. οπότε έχουμε μια βάση για να γινόμαστε κατανοητοί και να μην παρεξηγούμεθα.
Καλή χρονιά σε όλους με υγεία πρίν απο όλα. !

----------

dimmer (13-03-14)

----------


## Nemmesis

> φιλοι καλησπερα και χρονια σας πολλα .
> θα ειμαι εντελως οφτοπικ σε αυτο το ποστ μου και γι'αυτο ζηταω συγνωμη εκ των προτερων...
> φιλε nemmesis γραφεις: "επισης ειπες για το κοστος... ποσο εχει ενα plc και ποσο 3ρελε? επισης απο οσο ξερω και τον προγραμματισμο plc δεν τον εχουν και σε λογικες τιμες... αρα τι πραγματικα συμφερει τον πελατι? "
> ενας εγκαταστατης δεν πουλαει ουτε plc ουτε 3 ρελαι φορτιου με καμοια 10αρια βοηθητικα τυπου λυγνιας. πουλαει ενα συνολο εγκαταστασης (τη μελετη ,τον πινακα,την εγκατασταση, τον ελεγχο,τη διορθωση και την υποστηριξη (ξερεις ποσες φορες εχουμε παει πισω και εχουμε χασει εργασιμες μερες λογω...αστοχιας υλικου ακομα και των πιο ακριβων υλικων?) και εν πασει περιπτωση την ευθυνη της καλης λειτουργιας της εγκαταστασης. στην αθηνα δεν εχω ασχοληθει με εγκατασταση λεβητοστασιων (ασχολουνται αποκλειστικα οι "καυστηρατζιδες")ομως ξερω να κανω τετοια διοτι ασχοληθικα σε επαρχιακη πολη.
> νομιζεις θα στοιχισει πιο φθηνα μια συμβατικη εγκατασταση επειδη "τα ρελαι" ειναι πιο φθηνα απο 1 plc? σε μια τοσο εξειδεικευμενη εγκατασταση οπως η δικια σου το συμβατικο υλικο ειναι πιο φθηνο οντως αλλα το να κατασκευασει καποιος επαγγελματιας τον πινακα χρειαζεται μια μελετη η οποια χρειαζεται καποιον χρονο. κανεις λογικος επαγγελματιας πιστεψε με  δεν κανει δωρο τον χρονο. 2-3 ρελαι φορτιου ειναι πιο ευκολο να κανει δωρο. απο την αλλη λες οτι ο προγραμματισμος plc δεν ειναι σε λογικη τιμη... πια ειναι η λογικη τιμη?10 ευρω ισως?μαλλον πρεπει να του δωσεις και κατι να φαει με τετοια τιμη. τ_ωρα αν εσυ εχεις τις δυνατοτητες και μπορεις να πειραματιστεις με ρελαι και τελικα να καταφερεις να φτιαξεις το συστημα να δουλευει με συμβατικο αυτοματισμο στον ελευθερο χρονο_ σου ευγε και μπραβο ομως καποιος επαγγελματιας πρεπει να πληρωθει...
> 
> φιλικα Χρηστος.



γιατι αθλος ειναι και παιζεται αν θα το καταφερει καποιος? 


ποιος μιλησε για 10ευρω? αλλα για τετοιες περιπτωσεις οπου δλδ ενας απλος πινακας αληθειας ειναι αρκετος χωρις τπτ δυσκολο ειναι λογικο να χρεωνοντε 150-200ευρω για 5ωρες προγραμματισμου? αν ειναι να ασχοληθει παραπανο τοτε μαλλον κατι δεν παει καλα...
και επισης δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως βλεπετε τοσο περιπλοκο ενα κυκλωμα θερμασεις... μιλατε για ωρες σχεδιασμου καλλωδιοσεων κλπ κλπ.... δλδ τι θελετε? ενα πρωινο δεν φτανει για φτιαξεις ενα τετοιο κυκλωμα με συμβατικα υλικα? για κατι τετοιο σαν του φιλου μας που θεωρειται και πατεντα απο πολους ποσο θα ζητουσαν? 200ευρω και χωρια τα υλικα.. σωστα? τοσες καινουργιες οικοδομες εχει στην περιοχη μου και δεν ειδα καμια να εχει plc.. οπου ειχουν και χωρια θερμιδομετρητες ηλεκτροβανες πετρελαιο-τηλεθερμανση κλπ κλπ... αλλα ξεφηγαμε απο το θεμα μας... απο overkill σε κοστος εργασιας φτασαμε...
κατι ακουστηκε για "Μια και σνομπάρεις τα PLC, προς πληροφόρηση σου, εαν ασχοληθείς με ψυκτικά, θα σου χρειαστούν, ειδικά σε μεγάλες μονάδες."  ναι στο εργοστασιο του ΣΕΛΙ στις μοναδες αφυγρανσης του αερα στους αεροσυμπιεστες εχει... αλλα εκει δυστηχως αν χτυπησει plc το ιδιο το εργοστασιο δεν δεχεται να το παιδεψει καποιος αλλα προτιμαει να παρει καινουργιο και "εγγυημενο" απο την εταιρια... οποτε το μονο που μενει ειναι απλα να μπαινει καθε καλωδιο στην θεση του...  προσφατα σε μια κεντρηκη καφετερια της πολης μου εγινε συνδεση με την τηλεθερμασνη και επιση τα ¨στοιχεια" μπηκαν σε εξωτερικο χορο επρεπε να μπουν ασφαλιστηκα για τον παγετο... ρωτοντας με αν μπορω να τα κανω εγω τους ειπα να πουν καναν ηλεκτρολογο που ασχολειται με τετοια πραγματα... μετα απο 3μερες με ρωτησαν ποσα θελω για να το φτιαξω (ειχαν ηδη ρωτησει εναν plcakia και εναν που ασχολειται με pic...) τι τιμη μπορει να τους ειπαν και να δεχτηκαν αμεσως οταν εγω τους ειπα 300ευρω θελοντας να με απορηψουν?????? η δουλεια μου πειρε 2μερες γεματες και μπηκε μεχρι και ρωομετρο για να ελενχει αν οντος δουλευει ο κυκλωφοριτης αν οχι αδειαζουν τα νερα...και επισης τα 3στοιχεια ειναι ξεχωριστα ασφαλισμενα με διπλα αισθητηρια θερμοκρασιας... και το κοστος ηταν κατο απο 150ευρα...

----------


## Nemmesis

> καλησπέρα και χρονια πολλά  !!!
> δυστυχώς fpolitis δεν έχω ιδέα απο προγραμματισμο PLC με του pic τώρα (στα γεράματα) προσπαθώ να καταλάβω πως παίζουν αλλά να φτιάξω την εγκατάστασή μου σε πρόγραμμα μου φαίνεται τελείως βουνό. Ακομα και με πύλες πρέπει να γίνεται αλλά είναι πολλά τα χρόνια.... 
> για να βοηθήσω στην έρευνα επισυνάπτω ένα τελειως πρόχειρο σχέδιο που έκανα στο visio. οπότε έχουμε μια βάση για να γινόμαστε κατανοητοί και να μην παρεξηγούμεθα.
> Καλή χρονιά σε όλους με υγεία πρίν απο όλα. !



γιατι ενωνεις με πρασινη γραμη τον ενα κυκλωφορητη? επισης απο αυτο το σχεδιο δεν μπορουμε να δουμε τι μπορει να ειναι λαθος και να μην δουλευει ετσι οπως θες... αυτο ειναι πιο πολυ υδραυλικο σχεδιο παρα ηλεκτρολογικο που μας ενδιαφερει...

----------


## colt3003

Η πράσινη γραμμή ξεκινάει απο τον θερμοστάτη του τζακιού και δίνει εντολή στην ηλεκτροβάνα και στον ένα κυκλοφορητή της μιας ζώνης. Εδώ ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα: δεν γίνεται να δίνω εντολή και στους δυο κυκλοφορητές διοτι το νερό στο τζάκι δεν θα μπορέσει να ζεσταθεί ποτε ώστε να καλύψει τις ανάγκες όλων των σωμάτων του σπιτιού. επίσης δεν έχω τρόπο να κάνω  επιλογή ποια ζώνη θα λειτουργεί. Οπως γράφω δε λιγα ποστ πιο πίσω, τελικά την αγορά του πίνακα δεν την απεφυγα (6 ρελέδες έιχε μέσα και είναι λέει για 3 ζώνες ή 2 και ζεστο νερό, αλλά δεν έιχα χρόνο να αναλύσω την πλακέτα για να δώ πως συνδέονται) πλήρες ηλεκτρολογικό σχέδιο δεν μπορώ να έχω αφού ο πίνακας είναι ''μαυρο κουτί'' οπότε εκ των πραγμάτων το υδραυλικό σχέδιο χρειάζεται, και αντίστοιχα η γνώση του πως δουλέυει ένα τέτοιο κύκλωμα προκειμένου να καταλάβει κανείς: α) τι έχει στα χέρια του (θερμοστάτες) και β) πως πρέπει να συνεργαστούν έτσι ώστε να βρεθεί μετά η συνδεσμολογία και με τι υλικά θα ολοκληρωθεί (πύλες pic ή plc)

----------


## Nemmesis

> Η πράσινη γραμμή ξεκινάει απο τον θερμοστάτη του τζακιού και δίνει εντολή στην ηλεκτροβάνα και στον ένα κυκλοφορητή της μιας ζώνης. Εδώ ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα: δεν γίνεται να δίνω εντολή και στους δυο κυκλοφορητές διοτι το νερό στο τζάκι δεν θα μπορέσει να ζεσταθεί ποτε ώστε να καλύψει τις ανάγκες όλων των σωμάτων του σπιτιού. επίσης δεν έχω τρόπο να κάνω  επιλογή ποια ζώνη θα λειτουργεί.



λες οτι θελεις να ελενχεις ξεχωριστα  ποιο απο τα δυο κυκλωματα θελεις να ειναι με το τζακι... θελεις απλα εναν διακοπτη που να ελενχει ποιος απο τους 2 κυκλωφοριτες θα δουλεψει μαζι με το τζακι?

----------


## Nemmesis

κατι τετοιο με αυτα που λες σου κανει...

----------


## fpolitis

Παναγιώτη Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά,
Είσαι σίγουρος ότι έτσι είναι η διάταξη?, το λέω διότι στην περίπτωση που δουλεύεις το τζάκι, τότε έχεις μεγάλες απώλειες. Ο λόγος είναι ότι το νερό που ζεσταίνει το τζάκι, το επιστρέφει στο καυστήρα μέσω ανεπίστροφης, αντί να διοχετεύεται απευθείας στους κυκλοφορητές.
2η ερώτηση: όταν δουλεύει το τζάκι και έχει δώσει εντολή από το θερμοστάτη του τζακιού, κόβει το λέβητα να μη μπορεί να πάρει μπροστά ή ειναι επυθημητό.

Βέβαια, η συγκεκριμένη διάταξη, δίνει την εντύπωση (εάν εξαιρέσεις το θέμα με τους 2 θερμοστάτες χώρου, έλεγχο αυτών), ότι το τζάκι είναι συμπληρωματική πηγή ενέργειας για το λέβητα, δηλαδή, ο λέβητας θα δουλέψει λιγότερο χρόνο, λόγω ότι το νερό έχει φτάσει Χ θερμοκρασία λόγω τζακιού.
Εαν είναι αυτή η περίπτωση τότε, το μόνο που θές, είναι ένα ρελέ, το οποίο θα είναι 2 μεταγωγικών επαφών (2ΝΟ+2ΝC). ΤΟ πηνίο του ρελέ θα οδηγήται από το θερμοστάτη του τζακιού και θα ενεργοποιείται όταν το τζάκι έχει ζεσταθεί (όπως το καλαβαίνω από σχέδιο).
Τώρα σε κατάσταση ηρεμίας, οι κλειστές επαφές θα τροφοδοτούν (την παροχή ρεύματος προς τους θερμοστάτες) τους θερμοστάτες και με τις εντολές τους,τους αντίστοιχους κυκλοφορητές τους, ώς έχουν αυτή τη στιγμή.
 Όταν ζεσταθεί το τζάκι, θα ενεργοποιηθή το ρελέ, και θα παίρνει από την ΝΟ κοινή παροχή από την εντολή που έρχεται από τζάκι και θα τη δίνει και στούς δύο θερμοστάτες, οπότε όταν δουλευει το τζάκι έχει έλεγχο/ενεργοποιήση και των δύο θερμοστατών.

θα πρέπει να εναλάσεις τη παροχή από που έρχεται ώστε να τη μοιράζεις ανάλογα, είτε ανεξάρτητα 1 προς 1 και όταν δουλεύει τζάκι τότε 1 προς 2

Εαν δεν είναι κατανοητό σου στέλνω σχεδιάκι, ευχαρίστως


Φιλικά 
Φώτης

----------


## tenelec

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΤΟ ΝΕΟ ΕΤΟΣ.

Σπύρο σχετικά με την εγκατάστασή σου, θα ήθελα να σου εκφράσω το εξής :

Μπορείς να βάλεις τον θερμοστάτη στο τζάκι επάνω στην σωλήνα, στην έξοδο του ζεστού. Αυτός θα δίνει εντολή στην τρίοδο να κάνει αλλαγή.
Συνήθως αυτές οι τρίοδοι έχουν από μία ξερή επαφή για κάθε θέση ( δεξιά ή αριστερά ) και είναι ΝΟ ή μεταγωγική.
Την επαφή αυτή μπορείς να την συνδέσεις στις κλέμες μέσα στον πίνακα που είναι για τους θερμοστάτες χώρου, σε όποιον θερμοστάτη θέλεις.
Μπορείς επίσης να βάλεις έναν μεταγωγικό διακόπτη 2 θέσεων - 2 επαφών για να επιλέγεις σε ποιον θερμοστάτη θα συνδέεται η τρίοδος, έτσι ώστε να κάνεις επιλογή ζώνης.
Ὀμως να έχεις υπ΄ όψιν σου, ότι τον θερμοστάτη στο τζάκι θα τον έχεις σχετικά σε χαμηλή θερμοκρασία π.χ. 50 με 60 βαθμούς. Γιατί διαφορετικά μπορεί να βράσει το νερό που είναι στον χώρο του τζακιού, μέχρι να έλθει το κρύο από το κύκλωμα.
Μπορείς βέβαια να αφήσεις και τον καυστήρα να έχει τροφοδότηση. Μέσω του εσωτερικού του θερμοστάση θα διαβάζει μεγάλη θερμοκρασία και δεν θα ανάβει. Και αυτό γιατί το ζεστό νερό από το τζάκι το περνάς μέσα από τον λέβητα.

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ
Δημήτρης

----------


## colt3003

Παίδες καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά σε όλους !!
Λοιπον... 
Παναγιώτη η ιδέα σου είναι πολύ απλή και το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι 2 έξτρα καλώδια μέσα στο σπίτι κοντά στον έλεγχο του τζακιού. Πιστεύω ότι με λίγο ψάξιμο μέσα στον πίνακα λογικά πρέπει να δουλέψει. θα εξαρτηθεί απο το αν ο κυκλοφορητής ελέγχεται άμεσα απο τον θερμοστάτη ή έχει διαδρομή μεσα στον πίνακα.

Φώτη η αρχική σκέψη ήταν το τζακι να είναι όντως συμπλήρωμα. ο λόγος που το περάσαμε μέσα απο τον λέβητα ήταν όντως η προθέρμανση του λέβητα αφ'ενός, και η προσθήκη ενός ακόμα ''φορτίου'' στο τζακι για την περίπτωση που αυτό θα παραζέσταινε το νερό. τελικά ήμασταν υπεραισιόδοξοι μιας και με τη μία ζώνη φορτωμένη ''παίζει'' περίπου στους 45 βαθμούς, ωστόσο η προθέρμανση λογίζεται ώς κέρδος. λύση που προτείνεις με το ρελέ ακούγεται σωστότερη αν και το μόνο μειονέκτημα που βρίσκω είναι το γεγονός ότι πρέπει να δωθούν 2 εντολές. μία στον θερμοστάτη του τζακιου και μία στον θερμοστάτη του χώρου. φοβάμαι ότι θα υπαρξει πρόβλημα μόλις ο θερμοστάτης χώρου φτάσει την επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία και αφοπλιστεί το τζάκι ουσιαστικά θα μείνει χωρίς φορτίο, άρα θα θέλει τη συνεχή επιτήρηση μου.

Δημήτρη ο θερμοστάτης του τζακιού βρίσκεται ήδη στο σημείο που περιγράφεις αλλά η τρίοδη δεν έχει τέτοια λειτουργία. άπαξ και λάβει εντολή εκτελεί ουσιαστικά μεταγωγή και μόλις η εντολή λείψει επιστρέφει στην αρχική της θέση, κανονικά χρειαζόταν βάνα εμβολοφόρα για να εκτελεί ανάμειξη αλλά.... τρέχα γύρευε που λένε. Απο εκεί και πέρα η λύση που προτείνεις μοιάζει με αυτή που προτείνει  και ο Παναγιώτης Και τελικά μάλλον προς τα εκεί κλίνω. Ετσι και αλλιώς το θεμα είναι αρκετα παλιό και την αγορά του πίνακα δεν τη γλίτωσα (αρχικά ήθελα να φτιάξω κάτι δικό μου). Απλά το έχω πάρει προσωπικά το θέμα.  :Confused:

----------


## fpolitis

Παναγιώτη Καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά, ότι επιθυμείς για σένα και την οικογένεια σου.

Καταρχήν, έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο θερμοστάτης του τζακοιύ είναι "ασφαλείας", δηλαδή ανιχνεύει ότι είναι αναμένο και ανοίγει την τρίοδο για κυκλοφορία του νερού. το ρεύμα που ενεργοποιεί τη τρίοδο μπορεί να οδηγήσει και τις παροχές των θερμοστατών, ώστε να έχεις ρεύμα και στους 2 κυκλοφορητές. Τουλάχιστον από το σχέδιο, έτσι το αντιλαμβάνομαι.
Θεωρώ ότι ο θερμοστάτης του τζακιού "ανιχνεύει" πότε είναι σε λειτουργία και πότε όχι, για να μπατάρει τη τρίοδο, δεν βλέπω και άλλο λόγο, αφού υπάρχουν οι αντίστοιχοι θερμοστάτες για τους συγκεκριμένους χώρους.
Εδώ βέβαια, υπάρχει ένα θέμα που ίσως θα έπρεπε να το κοιτάξεις, που μπορεί να μην υφίσταται, εαν το σχέδιο που έχεις δώσει δεν είναι πλήρες αλλά λείπουν κάποιες "ασφαλιστικές" δικλίδες.
Εαν ανάψει το τζάκι χωρίς να έχει μπατάρει η τρίοδος, τότε υπάρχει πρόβλημα ατμοποιησης του νερού που είναι μέσα και αύξηση πίεσης, με συνέπεια τρύπημα των τούμπων (θέλω να πιστεύω ότι τέτοια περίπτωση δεν είναι δυνατόν, αλλά το έχω δει σε μεγάλα καζάνια, βαπορίσια,  τρύπημα έως λιώσιμο. Θεωρώ ότι το τζάκι δεν μπορεί να "ανεβάσει" τέτοιες θερμοκρασίες λόγω μεγάλων απωλειών που υφίσταται, εαν θυμάμαι καλά 80% - 90% είναι οι απώλειες, αλλά αυτό εξαρτάται από το τύπο και είδος της σερπαντίνας ή τούμπων που έχει εγκατασταθεί στο τζάκι).
Ζητώ συγγνώμη, δεν θέλω να σε θορυβήσω, αλλά έχω δει αρκετά λιωμένα καζάνια από έλλειψη νερού συνήθως ( βασική αιτία ζημιάς) και δυστυχώς και σοβαρού ανθρώπινου τραυματισμού.
Πιστεύω απλώς ότι θα πρέπει να είναι σίγουρο ότι όταν ανάβει το τζάκι, με τη παρόν διάταξη, δεν θα σταματάει το νερό να κυκλοφορεί από τους κυκλοφορητές ή σε περίπτωση βλάβης των κυκλοφορητών ή χαλάσει η τρίοδος, το νερό θα κυκλοφορεί.
Βέβαια η ανεπίστροφη που υπάρχει βοηθάει, εφόσον υπάρχει "υψομετρική" διαφορά μεταξύ εισόδου και ανεπίστροφης, ώστε λόγω θέρμασης να γίνεται η επιθυμητή κυκλοφορία λόγω διαφορικής πίεσης, το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα δημιουργηθεί πίεση μέσα στα τούμπα του τζακιού.
Βέβαια το θέμα είναι ότι από την μεριά εισόδου υπάρχει η τρίοδος που σφραγίζει την είσοδο το τζακιού, παγιδεύοντας νερό μεσα στις σωλήνες (εδώ επισημαίνω το "μειονέκτημα")
Διότι στο λέβητα υπάρχει 2η δικλείδα που δεν είναι προσβάσιμη από το οικιακό χειριστή, εαν για καποιο λόγο η θερμοκρασία μέσα στο χώρο καύσης υπερβεί κάποιο όριο, να κόβει τελείως τα πετρέλαια για ασφάλεια.
Το ίδιο θα συμβεί, εάν "χάσεις" το κυκλοφορητή, θα ανοίξει το ασφαλιστικό πίεσης ή θα κόψει τα πετρελαια.
Στην περίπτωση του τζακιού δεν "κόβει" η φωτιά και εξαρτάται και πως το δουλεύει ο καθένας ( εγώ προσωπικά, μου αρέσει να το μπουμπουνίζω, τουλάχιστον τις πρώτες ώρες και μέχρι να ζεσταθεί το σπίτι)  
Επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν θέλω να κινδυνολογήσω ή ότι η εγκατάσταση δεν είναι σωστή, αλλά, λογω φύσης επαγγελματος, έχω επισημάνει κάποια σημεία που μπορεί, επαναλαμβάνω, μπορεί να προκαλέσουν κάποιο πρόβλημα, εαν βέβαια δεν έχει προβλευθει ανάλογα.
Εαν υπάρχει ασφαλιστικό κάπου στην γραμμή, που φαντάζομαι ότι θα υπάρχει, θα πρέπει να λειτουργεί άψογα και ότι σίγουρα ανοίγει στα κιλά που λέει ο κατασκευαστής του (και στις προδιαγραφές του καζανιού).
Ίσως η γραμμή του τζακιού έχει ένα κάπου που δεν το έχεις αντιληφθεί, οπότε αγνόησε ότι έχω αναφέρει και στον ........ φιλόσοφο να λέει.

Αλλά προτιμώ να το αναφέρω, παρά να μη το πω καθόλου και να το παίζω αρεστός.
Θεωρώ επίσης ότι είναι και ένας χώρος όπου ανταλάσουμε ιδέες και προβληματισμούς σε διάφορα θέματα ηλεκτρολογικά/νικά και ότι τεκμηρειωμένα γνωρίζουμε επι αυτού.

Απλώς δες ότι δεν συντρέχει κάποιος από τους λόγους που ανέφερα και ότι "διαψεύδομαι" από την υπάρχουσα εγκατάσταση.

Φιλικά :Blushing: 
Φώτης

----------


## fpolitis

Ζητώ συγγνώμη Σπύρο, λόγω κεκτημένης ταχύτητας σε ανέφερα Παναγίωτη, χίλια συγγνώμη  :Blushing: 

Φιλικά Φώτης

----------

